# trapped first leeches of the year



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

slow start this year because of cold weather


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

Are those ribbon-leeches. You sell them? or use for bait yourself?


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

and now I get the name... lol 

Dave


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

One of the reasons i love this site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Never thought of trappen leeches, would ya share your technique


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

wow, that is cool


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

yep ribbon leeches.i usually sellem to couple bait wholesalers i deal with.i sellem to a few bait shops too.


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

i use to deliever bait in quincy.place went out of business.the one that was a semi car wash


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

How do you trap leaches?


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

with leech traps and fish


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

D&D said:


> and now I get the name... lol
> 
> Dave


I was thinking the same thing when I read this post:lol: 

I know I have a book somewhere entitled "Fishing with Live Bait" from The Hunting and Fishing Library that gives detailed instructions on at least one or two techniques for catching leaches.


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

take a coffee can put your bait in, (fish head, liver, ect) pinch the open end of the coffee can enough so your bait wont float out, then tie fishing line to your can and stake it so it wont float away. Then you have to check the traps before light out or they will leave your trap.


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

Where you get your leech traps at? If ya don't mind telling, what do you get for a pound of them? Ya can PM if ya don't want to post here. Thanks.


----------

